# Anyone have a good Michelada recipe?



## Reel Aggies

We are looking for a good homeade recipe! Thanks!


----------



## ebarrera77

Salt glass rim
fill glass with ice
juice of 2 or 3 limes depending how juicy they are
2 dashes of Angostura bitters
4 dashes of worschester sauce
6 dashes of tabasco 
Celery salt
Black pepper
salt
fill glass half way with Clamato juice
Garnish with several olives and wedge of lime

That will make a good spicy michelada but feel free to adjust the spices to taste.


----------



## Old Whaler

Man, that looks good! I haven't had one in a few years.


ebarrera77 said:


> Salt glass rim
> fill glass with ice
> juice of 2 or 3 limes depending how juicy they are
> 2 dashes of Angostura bitters
> 4 dashes of worschester sauce
> 6 dashes of tabasco
> Celery salt
> Black pepper
> salt
> fill glass half way with Clamato juice
> Garnish with several olives and wedge of lime
> 
> That will make a good spicy michelada but feel free to adjust the spices to taste.


----------



## scwine

ebarrera77 said:


> Salt glass rim
> fill glass with ice
> juice of 2 or 3 limes depending how juicy they are
> 2 dashes of Angostura bitters
> 4 dashes of worschester sauce
> 6 dashes of tabasco
> Celery salt
> Black pepper
> salt
> fill glass half way with Clamato juice
> Garnish with several olives and wedge of lime
> 
> That will make a good spicy michelada but feel free to adjust the spices to taste.


 I just showed this to my wife, who loves good micheladas....

She said, "Yes, that's it! Print it out now!"

........thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Reel Aggies

thanks!! Goona make a couple this afternoon!


----------



## speckthreat

*oh yea!!*

dont forget the beer!!!!


----------



## ebarrera77

Glad you all like it!!!!!!!


ebarrera77 said:


> Salt glass rim
> fill glass with ice
> juice of 2 or 3 limes depending how juicy they are
> 2 dashes of Angostura bitters
> 4 dashes of worschester sauce
> 6 dashes of tabasco
> Celery salt
> Black pepper
> salt
> fill glass half way with Clamato juice and top it off with favorite beer!
> Garnish with several olives and wedge of lime
> 
> That will make a good spicy michelada but feel free to adjust the spices to taste.


----------



## kpdmotorjock

If your ever in Houston, go to Tom's boat the Micheladas are great and they will sell you a styrofoam cup of the sauce for $5.00 to take home.


----------



## scwine

kpdmotorjock said:


> If your ever in Houston, go to Tom's boat the Micheladas are great and they will sell you a styrofoam cup of the sauce for $5.00 to take home.


Yep, we compare all micheladas to Cpt. Toms!!!! Definitely one of the best.


----------



## Jason21

*michalada*

If and when you come to galveston stop by Salsa mexican resturante and try there michaladas. At home i use Limes, a couples drops of Tapatio red sauce, a couple dashes of tabasco and little bit of clamato juice OH and a cold Dos Equis to go on top.


----------



## RG

*Rg*

Where would one fine Capt Tom's? Not from here but working in Rosenberg for a while and would like to try one. 
On another note have been trying to figure out how to get to the weekend get together at the Texas Dike. Any help with these two?


----------



## Bukmstr

IMO no one has any better. Oyster micheladas from there are out of this world!!!! They open at 11:00 on the weekends and if you are not there at that time be prepared to wait for a spot for awhile........



scwine said:


> Yep, we compare all micheladas to Cpt. Toms!!!! Definitely one of the best.


----------



## metal man

Can't beat Capt. Toms. Only two I know of for sure is the one I hit once a week,
I-10 between Mason and Fry road on the East bound feeder . The other I have seen but not been to is on I-10 way out on the east side on the north side of I-10, not sure of the cross street. The Katy location will sell you a jug of the mix. Any of you who don't care for Mechelada's should go for the food.
Best seafood in town for the money by far. Fried special -- 3 shrimp , 4-6 oysters and fries for $6.30. Check it out, or no don't. Its crowded enough already.


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*Making me thirsty!*

This is a great recipe! I like the clamato juice, but sometimes like the thicker Campbells Tomato juice. 
Any good mexican beer goes great with this, Corona, Dos Equis, Sol, Tecate



ebarrera77 said:


> Salt glass rim
> fill glass with ice
> juice of 2 or 3 limes depending how juicy they are
> 2 dashes of Angostura bitters
> 4 dashes of worschester sauce
> 6 dashes of tabasco
> Celery salt
> Black pepper
> salt
> fill glass half way with Clamato juice
> Garnish with several olives and wedge of lime
> 
> That will make a good spicy michelada but feel free to adjust the spices to taste.


----------



## danduhman

I eat at the original capt Toms on 1960 east of jones road and they do make the best micheladas but I have come up with a simple recipe that comes close i use Goya botanita hot sauce and the juice of 1/2 a lime and a dash of worchesetshire and of course beer


----------



## donkeyman

YALL GOT IT ALL WRONG TABASCO IS NOT THE ANSWER
CAJUN CHIEF HOT SAUCE IS THE BEST ,
TAKE SOME HOT CAJUN CHIEF PUT ON A PLATE WET RIM OF FROSTY MUG WITH THE HOT SAUCE, SALT WITH LAWREYS SEASON SALT;
ADD JUICE OF ONE LIME
CAJUN CHIEF HOT SAUCE TO YOUR TASTE
LITTLE CLAMATO TO YOUR TASTE
DAB OF A-1 
DAB OF SOY
DAP OF WISH.
DAB OF TABASCO TO TASTE
ADD LAWREYS AND A DASH OF BLACK PEPPER TO YOUR TASTE
LITTLE ICE AND 1 COLD BEER (CORONA,MODLEO ESP. TECATE )


----------



## donkeyman

CAPT. TOMS IS AT 1960 @BOBCAT RD.
ONE AT I-10 FRY
ONE AT I-10 FREEPORT RD 
i HAVE WATCHED THEM MAKE THEIR MIX IS 1 GALLON CAJUN CHIEF MIXED WITH 1 LARGE BOTTLE OF TABASCO IT HAS NO CLAMATO SIMPLE BUT GOOD CASA IMPERIAL @1960 AND JONES RD. MAKES THE BEST MICH. IN THE NW AREA. Although food wise you cant beat Capt. Toms see yall there 1960 friday @lunch and yes the man who owns it is actual named Tom you would not know that by seeing his employees.


----------



## rbt2

we just go the uber-simple way with ours: just fill a quart mason jar about 1/2 way with ice, add a few dashes of celery salt, pour in a silver bullet (or whichever "german soda water" you prefer), and finish filling the jar with clamato, stir and enjoy!! also for those extra rough days, i've been known to throw in a couple of shots of vodka (absolut peppar is pretty good). it's not really authentic, but it really is good.


rbt2


----------



## SeaDeezKnots

The easy way:

Go to HEB beer and wine section and look for the Habagallo's Michelada Mix in the mixers section. Best pre-mixed concoction I can find.

I like it with more than 3 ozs. of mix but adjust it to your tastes. You won't be sorry.


----------



## rambunctious

*Mitchaladas*

Donkyman,You are correct on the recipe. Love them.
Terry


----------



## nhoudek

*Michelada Recipes*

Try these michelada recipes. This is my favorite..

Tajin chili lime salt
2-3 Small Limes Juiced
2-3 Dashes Jugo Maggi
2-3 Dashes Salsa Inglesa
2-3 Dashes Valentina Hot Sauce
12oz. Beer
First, Rim your glass with the Tajin seasoning.
Then add ice, lime juice, Juggo Maggi, Salsa Inglesa, and Valentina.
Finally pour in your favorite Mexican beer and enjoy.


----------



## fishit

try the ones at ruchis. they have a great recipe.


----------

